

Giving up showers, green lawns and pools is a terrible way to save water - zaroth
http://www.isaacfaber.com/thoughts/2015/4/11/giving-up-showers-green-lawns-and-swimming-pools-is-a-terrible-way-to-save-water

======
__Joker
TL;DR California's water problem is due to farming.

Lets stop beating the dead horse and move on.

